# Any recommendations for 360?



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm looking for an RPG(-ish) game for my Xbox 360 to pass the time with. I don't really dig "RPG" games that last less than 12 hours.

RPG Games I currently have for the 360 are:
Oblivion GotY edition
Fallout 3 + all add-ons
Fallout New Vegas (no add-ons yet, but getting them soon)
Dragon Age Origins + all add-ons
Fabe 2 + all add-ons
Fable 3 + almost all add-ons
Red Dead Redemption + Undead Nightmare
Might and Magic Dark Messiah

Now, i've looked into Two Worlds 2, Dungeon Siege 3, Viking Battle for Asgard, Rise of the Argonauts, Divinity 2 and some others I can't recall, but none of them didn't seem all that interesting to me.

Dragon Age 2 I have played the demo of, but that was probably the biggest disappointment of the century. Mass Effect, I don't know, I might consider it. I have played the demo and thought it was ok. So anyone any suggestions?


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Two world's 2 is better then the first but that's not saying much Viking battle for asgard starts good but gets old fast I dident care much for rise of the argonauts howerver mass Effect I have done a few plays in it and liked it out of all those mentioned I believe that would be the best one I have not tried mass effect 2 but the first ones nice and gets better once the first parts done with and u can start your own path like most RPGs


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Mass Effect 1 is a great RPG and once you've gotten to know the characters you'll definitely want to continue the saga but a word of warning, the loot system in ME2 is dumbed down to almost nothing and the skill trees don't fair much better. ME2 is really only an RPG in character and story decisions.

The improvents in ME2 are mostly action and story based and the only thing they changed other than the loot and skill that sucks outright is the Planet mining mini game. It's boring as hell but pretty much necessary to upgrade your ship/equipment and finish the final mission with 100 percent success.

But personally I love the Mass Effect series for the exellent story archs and the ability to play it multiple ways, my renegade female Shepard is my all time favourite video game character. The guy who voices male Shep can't act for s**t but female Shep is voiced brilliantly.

I own all the games you listed except Fable 3 but for this generation of consoles Mass Effect is right at the top of that list for me and I'm not even a fan of sci fi. I f**kin' love it!

Don't bother with DA2 either your impression from the demo is spot on, it's lame as f**k and doesn't deserve to carry the Dragon Age name. Such a waste of time and money.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Unless you like action games, I'd stay away from Viking.

I actually happen to be a fan of the Two Worlds series. They're not nearly as bad as the gaming press lets on. Your Two Worlds mileage may vary.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I am specialised in japanese RPGs. I don't know if you are interested in them (maybe not because you haven't mentioned any) but here we go.

*Lost Odyssey*
My favourite one in this gen so far. It has great characters, great story, turn-based battle system and random encounters. If you don't have a problem with these things I'd definitely advise you to play it. Developed by Mistwalker (old Squaresoft crew).

*Tales of Vesperia
*Unfortunately never played it. It's said to rival Lost Odyssey when it comes to the best JRPG this gen. The west doesn't get many "Tales of" games because Namco is an evil company that doesn't want us to play their games. lol. Quite expensive on ebay. 
Real-time battle system, good story.

*Eternal Sonata*
People say it looks childish but I really enjoyed it. This game has much charm. Real time battle sytem. It's about the polish composer Frederic Chopin.

*Final Fantasy XIII*
I hate it with a passion. Weak and annoying characters, feels like a marathon because you are always supposed to run from A to B, no cities and so on.

Games I have never played but maybe you might be interested:

*Star Ocean 4* (played Star Ocean 3 and didn't like it and 4 is said to be worse)
*Resonance of Fate* (battle system looks strange but seems to have a dark setting, I'll try to get my hands on it asap)


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Mass Effect was meh. The story was great but there were issues with gameplay. Mass Effect 2 is amazing, and the fact that you can carry over your character from ME1 and continue the story makes it even better. I'd definitely recommend both, they fix a lot of the issues ME1 had with ME2. They are both games that are as long as you want them to be.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

lonely metalhead said:


> Two world's 2 is better then the first but that's not saying much Viking battle for asgard starts good but gets old fast I dident care much for rise of the argonauts howerver mass Effect I have done a few plays in it and liked it out of all those mentioned I believe that would be the best one I have not tried mass effect 2 but the first ones nice and gets better once the first parts done with and u can start your own path like most RPGs


Replayable RPGs mean good RPGs, generally. I thought Rise of the Argonauts looked good in the trailer but i'll take your word for it. What do you mean Viking gets old fast? Repetitive gameplay or something?



Misanthropic79 said:


> Mass Effect 1 is a great RPG and once you've gotten to know the characters you'll definitely want to continue the saga but a word of warning, the loot system in ME2 is dumbed down to almost nothing and the skill trees don't fair much better. ME2 is really only an RPG in character and story decisions.
> 
> The improvents in ME2 are mostly action and story based and the only thing they changed other than the loot and skill that sucks outright is the Planet mining mini game. It's boring as hell but pretty much necessary to upgrade your ship/equipment and finish the final mission with 100 percent success.
> 
> ...


Ok, that's another point for ME  Yeah i've heard the whole commotion about the male Sheperd actor, whats it all about? I generally tend to play as male the first time, so it would kind of suck if it was that bad.



erasercrumbs said:


> Unless you like action games, I'd stay away from Viking.
> 
> I actually happen to be a fan of the Two Worlds series. They're not nearly as bad as the gaming press lets on. Your Two Worlds mileage may vary.


Yeah, I tried the demo from Two Worlds 1 and it was horrible. I saw a trailer and some screenies from 2, and it looked a lot better. Is the combat really as "stiff and clumsy" as they make it out to be?



Genetic Garbage said:


> I am specialised in japanese RPGs. I don't know if you are interested in them (maybe not because you haven't mentioned any) but here we go.


Hmm I've played a lot of JRPGs on SNES and in the days around Final Fantasy 7 and 8 but after that I kind of gave up on them.



General Shy Guy said:


> Mass Effect was meh. The story was great but there were issues with gameplay. Mass Effect 2 is amazing, and the fact that you can carry over your character from ME1 and continue the story makes it even better. I'd definitely recommend both, they fix a lot of the issues ME1 had with ME2. They are both games that are as long as you want them to be.


Most of you seem to be praising ME, which is good. I guess it's going to be Mass Effect then, thanks everyone!


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Mass Effect is definitely what I'd recommend, it's my favorite game of all time. The story was great and the choices are awesome. Love the characters, too.

Also, if you're looking for an action RPG somewhat similar to Dragon Age but in a more free-roam style, check out Risen.

The Witcher 2's also coming to 360 later this year, be sure to check that out.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Infexxion said:


> Also, if you're looking for an action RPG somewhat similar to Dragon Age but in a more free-roam style, check out Risen.
> 
> The Witcher 2's also coming to 360 later this year, be sure to check that out.


Risen? Really? I 've seen the trailer, but I can't say it really grabbed my attention. Hmm.. Sounds interesting, though. I'm definitly all for free-roaming and sandbox RPGs. That's why I *need* Skyrim, and I need it NOW! :cry


----------



## slothex (May 24, 2011)

Mass effect, just got it and loving it. Gameplays fun graphics are good, plot and voice acting are just amazing. Theres also alot of choices in gameplay. Honestly one of the best games i've ever played.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

:lol Mass Effect wins! Here's hoping Metal likes it or he'll be cursing us for wasting $100 plus on 1&2.

Metal, I don't know why Bioware did such a good job with the voice casting overall in Mass Effect only to cast a bad male lead in Mark Meer. He just plays male Shep in a deadpan style, it's hard to notice the difference between Paragon/Renegade Shepard from his voice acting.

Jennifer Hale who voices female Shepard just does a way better job with her character. She's voiced many videogame/cartoon characters before so I guess she's more experienced at voice acting than Mark Meer. It's a shame most people only played as male Shepard because the difference is stark. 

So trust me, play female first as it's much better. Female Shep reminds me of Ripley from Alien, strong yet feminine. Mark Meer may as well have gone to the Stephen Hawking school of voice acting in comparison.

Can't wait for Skyrim either btw, here's hoping it doesn't get delayed like ME3. Bethesda know how to kill 100's of hours of our lives like no other gaming company can and I love them for it.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Eternal Sonata and Star Ocean the Last Hope are both great games. For the latter, I strongly advise switching the language to Japanese (with English subtitles, of course) because the English voice actors are horrendous. Resonance of Fate is decent, but it is really repetitive, even for an RPG. 

But, hey, what do I know? I enjoyed FF XIII.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> :lol Mass Effect wins! Here's hoping Metal likes it or he'll be cursing us for wasting $100 plus on 1&2.
> 
> Metal, I don't know why Bioware did such a good job with the voice casting overall in Mass Effect only to cast a bad male lead in Mark Meer. He just plays male Shep in a deadpan style, it's hard to notice the difference between Paragon/Renegade Shepard from his voice acting.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, i'm already addicted! ME2 is next on my list. I don't think Mark Meer's voice acting is bad tbh. Of course, I was aiming to play Paragon because I thought it was "Good" and I usually play Good the first playthrough. Someone cleared that up though, and i'm going to be a Renegade, with good intentions, which is appearantly possible. Yeah Jennifer Hale is well known, done voice-over for Bastilla in KotOR, and Mazzy in Baldur's Gate, and a crap-loud of other Bioware games. I promise, I always play good RPGs several times, so I'll try female after this.
But you know who my fav voice actress is? Grey DeLisle. Her voice just turns me on :lol

I doubt they delay it. I mean, 11-11-11, that's just too awesome a date to not release a game. At worst, there will be a whole string of patches and fixes the first month :b

EDIT: oh lol... Just noticed there's DLC on the Bonus Disc.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> Don't worry, i'm already addicted! ME2 is next on my list. I don't think Mark Meer's voice acting is bad tbh. Of course, I was aiming to play Paragon because I thought it was "Good" and I usually play Good the first playthrough. Someone cleared that up though, and i'm going to be a Renegade, with good intentions, which is appearantly possible. Yeah Jennifer Hale is well known, done voice-over for Bastilla in KotOR, and Mazzy in Baldur's Gate, and a crap-loud of other Bioware games. I promise, I always play good RPGs several times, so I'll try female after this.
> But you know who my fav voice actress is? Grey DeLisle. Her voice just turns me on :lol
> 
> I doubt they delay it. I mean, 11-11-11, that's just too awesome a date to not release a game. At worst, there will be a whole string of patches and fixes the first month :b


Good stuff, another ME convert! Glad you're enjoying it, I was a late convert myself and played both back 2 back. I played Paragon first aswell but I'm actually kinda in love with my gorgeous red headed Renegade Shepard so come ME3 time I'm finishing the series with her first.

If you're addicted now wait until you finish ME2, you'll be a fiend like the rest of us. No game makes you care about the characters as much as Mass Effect.

I'm not familiar with Grey DeLisle but if I remember correctly you're also a fan of Morrigan from DA and Claudia Black voices a small role in ME2 so keep a look out. Her voice is mega hot like Jennifer Hale's.

LOL @ Skyrim 11-11-11. Bethesda are good at making the consumer do their beta testing for free which although it's a pain we do usually get the game on time atleast. "Save often" should be Bethesda's company slogan!

Edit- The DLC for ME1 is so so but for ME2 although individually it's kinda short all DLC packs together add about 8-10 hours worth of content and most of it is worth the download for Paragon/Renegade points and story addition.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> Good stuff, another ME convert! Glad you're enjoying it, I was a late convert myself and played both back 2 back. I played Paragon first aswell but I'm actually kinda in love with my gorgeous red headed Renegade Shepard so come ME3 time I'm finishing the series with her first.
> 
> If you're addicted now wait until you finish ME2, you'll be a fiend like the rest of us. No game makes you care about the characters as much as Mass Effect.
> 
> ...


Yup, that Morrigan fan was me :b Grey DeLisle is a regular in Bioware games, really. She voiced Handmaiden in Knights of the Old Republic II, Viconia in the Baldur's Gate games and Velanna from Dragon Age Awakenings. I looked it up (since I personally haven't heard her yet) if she's done voices for ME characters, and she's done Lieutenant Marie Durand and Nassana Dantius.

As for the DLC, I ordered the "classics" version of ME two days ago, and it came with a bonus disc for artwork, and it had some DLC which I just installed. It's got something to do with an Asteroid. I'm currently not connected to Live, since i'm in my room, and lack a wireless connection for Live. I should figure out how to establish a connection to Live via my router...


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

So I have heard Grey's work but didn't know it. Bioware does recruit the same people regulary so I should've guessed. Nassana is in both ME1 and 2 and her appearance in ME2 features one of the best cutscenes in the series. 

Hooking up to Live via an ethernet cable plugged in to your router is the way to go. That's how I hooked up to it before my Rottweiler ate the cable and I realised I had a wireless modem all along, derp!


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> So I have heard Grey's work but didn't know it. Bioware does recruit the same people regulary so I should've guessed. Nassana is in both ME1 and 2 and her appearance in ME2 features one of the best cutscenes in the series.
> 
> Hooking up to Live via an ethernet cable plugged in to your router is the way to go. That's how I hooked up to it before my Rottweiler ate the cable and I realised I had a wireless modem all along, derp!


Haha! Your dog actually ate it or just chewed it up? The problem is, the modem is on the ground floor. Normally, I had my 360 connected to the TV there, right next to the modem, so I could just use the standard Live cable that came along with the console. However, for my internet, I have this long long cable running all the way up to first floor, where I placed my router. My room is in the attic/loft, so I had to do it this way, otherwise my connection was really quite crappy. So, modem on ground floor, router connected via a long cable on first floor, my xbox + pc in my room at the top. I don't know how to do this, other then having even more ridicilously long cables running through the house. I doubt my ma will like that.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

He actually ate it! He's a godamn goat who'll eat anything he can get his jaws around. His favourite food is paper, especially mint flavoured gum wrappers. I s**t you not he hears me unwrapping them and he runs over and sits obediently for the wrappers. :lol

Anyways as for the modem seeing as a ridiculously long cord is a pain in the a** I'd invest in a decent wireless router, they're pretty cheap and work perfectly if you get a decent one. My consoles actually pick up the presence of other peoples wirless routers in the street and my router works at 80 percent strength at the opposite end of my house in my bro's room.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> He actually ate it! He's a godamn goat who'll eat anything he can get his jaws around. His favourite food is paper, especially mint flavoured gum wrappers. I s**t you not he hears me unwrapping them and he runs over and sits obediently for the wrappers. :lol
> 
> Anyways as for the modem seeing as a ridiculously long cord is a pain in the a** I'd invest in a decent wireless router, they're pretty cheap and work perfectly if you get a decent one. My consoles actually pick up the presence of other peoples wirless routers in the street and my router works at 80 percent strength at the opposite end of my house in my bro's room.


Omnivorous dog 

Hmm... I have a wireless router, a linksys. Trying to add a pic, but it isn't really working...
It's a Linksys WRT54GS Wireless-G broadband Router. I think the problem is more of how I should connect my Xbox to Live via my router, since my Xbox is practically next to my PC, so the reach isn't the problem from where my router is right now.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Hmm, you've got me stumped there. My brother can be using his pc at the same time as I have my laptop and Xbox or PS3 going and there's no issue. We're using the router that came with the internet connection which I presume is nothing too special and it works perfectly.

IDK, maybe borrow a friends router just to see if your router is the issue?


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> Hmm, you've got me stumped there. My brother can be using his pc at the same time as I have my laptop and Xbox or PS3 going and there's no issue. We're using the router that came with the internet connection which I presume is nothing too special and it works perfectly.
> 
> IDK, maybe borrow a friends router just to see if your router is the issue?


Do you have some sort of reciever plugged into your Xbox?


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

No reciever the Xbox automatically detects the wireless modem. All I had to do was change the setting from plug in to wireless and enter the modem code off the sticker on the bottom of the modem and it hooked straight up.

*edit* Derp! Sorry Metal I just remembered I have both slim versions of the Xbox and PS3 which have inbuilt wi-fi. It will obviously make things easier for the modem but seeing as online gaming is so popular this generation the older versions should still work properly without inbuilt wi-fi. Maybe an Xbox360 wireless adaptor will help, the reviews on Amazon are mostly positive.

Seriously though what a pain in the a**!


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I would recommend Scott Pilgrim vs The World: The Game. It's a downloadable game. It's not an RPG, but if you've ever played River City Ransom, it's kind of like that. A street brawler. A lot of fun. Even if you're not a Scott Pilgrim fan, haha.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> Eternal Sonata and Star Ocean the Last Hope are both great games. For the latter, I strongly advise switching the language to Japanese (with English subtitles, of course) because the English voice actors are horrendous. Resonance of Fate is decent, but it is really repetitive, even for an RPG.
> 
> But, hey, what do I know? I enjoyed FF XIII.


Not a great fan of JRPGs, at least, not after the SNES and FF7/8 era. Will take a look if there are some demo's to be found, though.



Misanthropic79 said:


> *edit* Derp! Sorry Metal I just remembered I have both slim versions of the Xbox and PS3 which have inbuilt wi-fi. It will obviously make things easier for the modem but seeing as online gaming is so popular this generation the older versions should still work properly without inbuilt wi-fi. Maybe an Xbox360 wireless adaptor will help, the reviews on Amazon are mostly positive.
> 
> Seriously though what a pain in the a**!


Thought as much! :teeth I'm still running one of those earlier, 20Gig white 360s i'm afraid. But holy ****, those adapters are 70 euros :um But seriously man, this game is addicting. It's 4am here... It's unhealthy. Awesome choices though. I just released the Rachni Queen and something tells me imma regret it, but what the hell 



Oscar7 said:


> I would recommend Scott Pilgrim vs The World: The Game. It's a downloadable game. It's not an RPG, but if you've ever played River City Ransom, it's kind of like that. A street brawler. A lot of fun. Even if you're not a Scott Pilgrim fan, haha.


I've never heard of it :blank


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Well, I say you still check the game out. XD It's a lot of fun. Just imagine beating up people on the street. That's what it's about. They're bad people, not random citizens, haha.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> Not a great fan of JRPGs, at least, not after the SNES and FF7/8 era. Will take a look if there are some demo's to be found, though.


Lost Odyssey feels and plays a lot like the PS1 FF titles. If you liked them you should at least have a look at it.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Dragon Age 2? 

You bought all of the add ons so it seems you need more Dragon Age!

I know you said the demo was a disappointment but I felt the same. It's just more Dragon Age really that has been improved. I got hooked to it 

And you really do have to try Mass effect 1/2, they are probably some of my favourite games.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I haven't played it but I've heard Borderlands is decent.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Just purchased Mass Effect 2, seeing as i'm appearantly almost done in ME1  Good fun. Now to save for Microsoft Points and get the add-ons.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

We told ya Metal! Mass Effect is as addictive as crack to most single player gamers. It's one of 2 games I played so much that I actually dreamt about it, the other was Fallout 3. Anyways glad we didn't waste your time/money and you're enjoying it, sorry about the lack of sleep! :lol


As for the Rachni queen, it's these kinds of decisions that you have to actually think "F**k, what do I do?" and hope they work out in ME2 and then again when ME3 releases. The choices in this series are what got me so hooked aswell, there's not really anything else out there quite like it. 

Wait 'till you start working for the Illusive Man in ME2, he's a narcissistic prick that has you questioning your morals and asks you to do questionable things like the devil on your shoulder. Martin Sheen voiced him to perfection. 


Btw why do you need to hook the console up online? From the games you mentioned owning I can't imagine you're a huge Xbox online player and if you need to download you could just wire it to the modem and download add-ons that way when you're not playing. 


Borderlands as mentioned by Daniel89 is actually a pretty good game too, I think I forgot it because the only RPG elements are loot and skill related. There's a thread bare story and no story decisions but it's a solid shooter and offers a decent challenge for experienced gamers. It actually made me better at shooters tbh, it's a tad difficult.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> Btw why do you need to hook the console up online? From the games you mentioned owning I can't imagine you're a huge Xbox online player and if you need to download you could just wire it to the modem and download add-ons that way when you're not playing.
> 
> Borderlands as mentioned by Daniel89 is actually a pretty good game too, I think I forgot it because the only RPG elements are loot and skill related. There's a thread bare story and no story decisions but it's a solid shooter and offers a decent challenge for experienced gamers. It actually made me better at shooters tbh, it's a tad difficult.


From what you all describe of Borderlands, it almost sounds like S.T.A.L.K.E.R., which is an awesome RPG-ish FPS as well, albeit somewhat buggy. 
As for the internet connection, it's more to do with dragging my console back down and up every time I would need an add-on/update or whatever.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

The first "The Suffering" kicked a**! Really cool story and creepy as hell. Didn't like the second one as much though, it lost that edge that made the first one so creepy.

Anyways once again Mass Effect 1&2 are 3rd person shooters with RPG elements so give them a try. Just Cause 2 is a pretty cool 3rd person shooter aswell, lots of mayhem and the grappling hook/parachute combo is awesome. 

And although it's a FPS, if you liked The Suffering you should give Bioshock a go. It'd be cheap as now, it's pretty creepy and has an interesting story. Another FPS worth playing is Fallout 3, 100 hour playthroughs, good/neutral/evil karma system, loot to your hearts content and it made me laugh so many times I lost count.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> Another FPS worth playing is Fallout 3, 100 hour playthroughs, good/neutral/evil karma system, loot to your hearts content and it made me laugh so many times I lost count.


And Fallout: New Vegas. It's less dark than Fallout 3, but still a good game imo.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> ^ Thanks a lot for input guys! I've seen Bioshock and Fallout 3 for pretty cheap so I'll pick them up next time I'm at the store. Would I be missing anything if I skipped the first 2 Fallouts? I have a little OCD and usually only play game series starting from the beginning. Plus I think they were for the original PS or something, right?


As far as I know, the original Fallout and Fallout 2 were PC exclusive games. They were more in a turn based RPG fashion, rather than a FPS RPG. Also, the story of 1 and two are not directly related to 3. New Vegas actually has more relation to 1 and 2. Same world, same story, but 3 plays in the eastern part of the USA, in the "capital wasteland" (Washington DC) and 1, 2 and NV are all on the west coast of the USA.

1 and 2 are more or less linked in that the character from 2 was the grandson or -daughter (son is canon) of the character in the first game.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Daniel89 said:


> I haven't played it but I've heard Borderlands is decent.


Yeah, it's pretty cool. Think Diablo meets Halo, only with little to no story to speak of. It tries a little too hard to be funny, but it's still really fun, particularly as the game progresses.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, just finished Mass Effect 1 after 48 enjoyable hours. Though it comes close, it's not the most awesome RPG I ever played, but i'll be able to truly judge that once I played 2 I think. Just a question; is Ashley coming back in 2 or am I going to have to romance some other lady?



erasercrumbs said:


> Yeah, it's pretty cool. Think Diablo meets Halo, only with little to no story to speak of. It tries a little too hard to be funny, but it's still really fun, particularly as the game progresses.


Sounds like an interesting combo, but one of the things that makes or breaks a good game for me is a solid story and memorable characters.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Metalunatic said:


> Sounds like an interesting combo, but one of the things that makes or breaks a good game for me is a solid story and memorable characters.


In my opinion, Borderlands has neither. It's all about grinding for loot and experience points, which is admittedly pretty fun sometimes. But the closest thing to a memorable character in Borderlands is the little robot Claptrap, who tries way too hard to be cute and likable and just winds up being strangely reminiscent of Marshie.






There's also a ******* mechanic character with a fakey Southern accent that somehow manages to be less subtle than Larry the Cable Guy. That's really about it. But really, I did enjoy Borderlands immensely. It's just weird that Gearbox would spend so much time on the game mechanics and so little time on the fluff. I mean, the fluff is the easiest part to get right. Just hire some starving artist for a week to flesh out the plot.


----------



## johnstamos (Sep 9, 2010)

nobody suggested Assassins Creed? It's not an RPG but its a great game. The 3 games will help you pass the time until Skyrim comes out


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

@ Metal- Ashley/Kaiden (depending who you sacrifice) make a brief appearance in ME2 but the romance is technically not resumed. You are able to stay loyal to them though by remaining single in ME2 as either will be featured properly again in ME3. 

I went with Liara as both Paragon/Renegade male Shep's and my Paragon female Shep dumped Kaiden for Jacob, Renegade female Shep found Kaiden to be too much of a p**sy and held out for Garrus in ME2 so I didn't care about how they were handled second time around but it pi**ed a bunch of people off so Bioware are definately bringing them back for ME3. 

Erasercrumbs is right about Borderlands, the story and characters are VERY minimal and are just there to give you the motivation to level grind and loot the insane amount of guns on offer. Sounds like Borderlands wouldn't be your thing. 

@ johnstamos- Assasins Creed 1 was a bit of a chore tbh, uwful controls and a confusing/boring story but I'm actually enjoying Assasins Creed 2 atm which is much better controls/story wise (it came free with my Xbox slim) and I bought Brotherhood so I can jump into that straight after I'm done with 2. OldSchoolSkater might wanna check them out as they're decent 3rd person action games.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> Just a question; is Ashley coming back in 2 or am I going to have to romance some other lady?


The game is what you make it. You'll have to wait and find out, haha.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

@OldSchoolSkater- Metal is right about Fallout 1&2 it's not necessary to play them at all to enjoy 3. Personally I never played either as I'm not a fan of turn based games and I never felt out of the loop playing Fallout 3.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> @ Metal- Ashley/Kaiden (depending who you sacrifice) make a brief appearance in ME2 but the romance is technically not resumed. You are able to stay loyal to them though by remaining single in ME2 as either will be featured properly again in ME3.
> 
> I went with Liara as both Paragon/Renegade male Shep's and my Paragon female Shep dumped Kaiden for Jacob, Renegade female Shep found Kaiden to be too much of a p**sy and held out for Garrus in ME2 so I didn't care about how they were handled second time around but it pi**ed a bunch of people off so Bioware are definately bringing them back for ME3.


Well, I sacrificed Kaiden in 1, and sure enough I saw Ashley in the prologue, but I had more or less hoped that she would be back. Although I have to admit that Miranda is pretty cute too, but i'm not one for cheating, even in video games :teeth



erasercrumbs said:


> In my opinion, Borderlands has neither. It's all about grinding for loot and experience points, which is admittedly pretty fun sometimes. But the closest thing to a memorable character in Borderlands is the little robot Claptrap, who tries way too hard to be cute and likable and just winds up being strangely reminiscent of Marshie.


No, I don't think it's really my thing :b


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> Well, I sacrificed Kaiden in 1, and sure enough I saw Ashley in the prologue, but I had more or less hoped that she would be back. Although I have to admit that Miranda is pretty cute too, but i'm not one for cheating, even in video games :teeth


Don't worry Metal, Ashley will be back romantically in ME3 if BioWare and a few other sources are to be believed. Besides the way it's handled in ME2 your Shepard is moving on, not actually cheating even though the choice to stay loyal is still an option.

Personally Ashley wouldn't be my type IRL so I didn't bother to romance her. Miranda does have a very nice rear that has a few close-ups in certain cutscenes but you'll see she's not the easiest girl to fall for once you meet her.

I stayed loyal to Liara once and moved on to Tali second time round and just out of curiosity played once more to romance Jack but never got around to Miranda even though she's an Aussie like me. Just couldn't take a liking to her.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> Don't worry Metal, Ashley will be back romantically in ME3 if BioWare and a few other sources are to be believed. Besides the way it's handled in ME2 your Shepard is moving on, not actually cheating even though the choice to stay loyal is still an option.
> 
> Personally Ashley wouldn't be my type IRL so I didn't bother to romance her. Miranda does have a very nice rear that has a few close-ups in certain cutscenes but you'll see she's not the easiest girl to fall for once you meet her.
> 
> I stayed loyal to Liara once and moved on to Tali second time round and just out of curiosity played once more to romance Jack but never got around to Miranda even though she's an Aussie like me. Just couldn't take a liking to her.


I get what you are saying, since you technically died and two years passed and everything. Ashley probably wouldn't be my type in real life, either. I've met Miranda already, and I find her to be rather pleasing on the eye overall, not just her rear!  Lmao, gawking at pixels here! She does seem like the genuine b*tch, but then again, so did Morrigan from DA and Viconia from BG. I'm really not too fond of blue and not to mention the whole "I can morph to mate with anything and anyone" thing. I'll pass :teeth

Tali would be interesting, though. I wonder what she looks like without that helmet.. Don't want to google it since that would spoil things, but any clues, at least?


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> I get what you are saying, since you technically died and two years passed and everything. Ashley probably wouldn't be my type in real life, either. I've met Miranda already, and I find her to be rather pleasing on the eye overall, not just her rear!  Lmao, gawking at pixels here! She does seem like the genuine b*tch, but then again, so did Morrigan from DA and Viconia from BG. I'm really not too fond of blue and not to mention the whole "I can morph to mate with anything and anyone" thing. I'll pass :teeth
> 
> Tali would be interesting, though. I wonder what she looks like without that helmet.. Don't want to google it since that would spoil things, but any clues, at least?


Miranda although technically a bunch of pixels is modeled, facially atleast on the Australian actress Yvonne Strahovski. BioWare did a good job 'cause outside of the blonde hair Miranda looks exactly like her.










And Liara is modelled on the actress Jillian Murray, just add the blue (my fave colour) and the cute freckles across her nose and cheekbones and some tentacles on her head and you'll see Liara. I like blue people when they look like Jillian!










As for Tali under the helmet, don't bother as her face is yet to be revealed. Although there are renditions by a few Talimancers who couldn't wait to see her face in ME3 so they made one up to fap to.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> Miranda although technically a bunch of pixels is modeled, facially atleast on the Australian actress Yvonne Strahovski. BioWare did a good job 'cause outside of the blonde hair she Miranda looks exactly like her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's cute for sure! Though I do like the brown hair (like Miranda has) better. I like Miranda's accent as well! So, uhm, how am I going to imagine a Tali romance if she doesn't even take off her helmet? I know she probably would die, because of the sterile environment she's used to and everything, but slobbering up against a helmet? :sus


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

In all my playthroughs of Mass Effect 2, I've romanced roughly half the available characters. My opinion?

Tali: The most emotionally-gratifying romance, at least for me. Tali stumbles in her attempts to express her feelings, and I can relate with that. A rather emotional side mission you share with Tali made me feel much closer to her than the other crewmates, so the relationship felt quite natural.

Jack: Jack is petulant, childish, and very crude. Most of the relationship-building scenes don't seem to lead to much, but pay off at the end is pretty heart-warming. I felt more like Jack's therapist than her mate.

Garrus: A cute but emotionally-empty experience. Garrus seems confused throughout the ordeal. The relationship feels more comical than the others.

Thane: Like the relationship with Jack, becoming emotionally involved with Thane is not at all cute. It is, however, very satisfying. Thane is a dramatic character, and he discusses his pathos at length. When you do get close to Thane, it feels like you've achieved something, considering the character's baggage.

I'm not really a fan of the Asari, and Miranda and Jacob sort of struck me as the vanilla choice for a relationship, so I haven't bothered with them. Might give Kelly a try sometime, but I get the feeling it won't be terribly interesting.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Metalunatic said:


> So, uhm, how am I going to imagine a Tali romance if she doesn't even take off her helmet? I know she probably would die, because of the sterile environment she's used to and everything, but slobbering up against a helmet? :sus


It's part of the romance sidestory! Don't let anyone ruin it for you!


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> She's cute for sure! Though I do like the brown hair (like Miranda has) better. I like Miranda's accent as well! So, uhm, how am I going to imagine a Tali romance if she doesn't even take off her helmet? I know she probably would die, because of the sterile environment she's used to and everything, but slobbering up against a helmet? :sus


I'm actually a brunette man myself so I understand and as for her accent living in Australia I get to hear that all the time, jealous?

Honestly the sex scenes in ME2 are pretty tame, BioWare got scared off by the censors and both ME2 and DA2 suffered for it. Hopefully they do a better job in ME3 as they were handled tastefully in ME1 and DA origins without p**sing the censors off so it could be done again.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

NIER















It's one of the most overlooked games this generation. The music is amazing, the gameplay is simple but varied and fun, the voice acting and dialogue are great, the story is very gripping and the characters are entertaining and interesting.

It takes place in a post apocalyptic future and you play a man trying to save his daughter.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> In all my playthroughs of Mass Effect 2, I've romanced roughly half the available characters. My opinion?
> 
> Tali: The most emotionally-gratifying romance, at least for me. Tali stumbles in her attempts to express her feelings, and I can relate with that. A rather emotional side mission you share with Tali made me feel much closer to her than the other crewmates, so the relationship felt quite natural.
> 
> ...


I haven't got around to romancing everyone either but of those I did the only one I found hollow was Jacob. Shep went black but she might go back after that pointless experience.

Liara's was pretty funny in ME1. Turning her from a hundred year old girl into a woman with a few rather foward type lines before and after the coitus was cool.

Tali was kinda creepy to me in a way, she comes off a bit too adolesent for my liking but her accent is pretty cute so I had to go there.

Jack's was really touching too me, to get through her barriers and make her feel loved again felt like an extra accomplishment.

Garrus was handled badly, I'll agree with you there.

Also creeping Mordin out by being overly inquisitive was pretty funny too. He's like a Salarian Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

IcoRules said:


> Nier
> 
> It's one of the most overlooked games this generation. The music is amazing, the gameplay is simple but varied and fun, the voice acting and dialogue are great, the story is very gripping and the characters are entertaining and interesting.
> 
> It takes place in a post apocalyptic future and you play a man trying to save his daughter.


Just found it for $25 at EB so for that price I'll give it a try, thanks for that IcoRules.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I love how this is turning into a Mass Effect thread, lol.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> I'm actually a brunette man myself so I understand and as for her accent living in Australia I get to hear that all the time, jealous?


Maybe a bit :teeth



Misanthropic79 said:


> Tali was kinda creepy to me in a way, she comes off a bit too adolesent for my liking but her accent is pretty cute so I had to go there.


The accent was actually the first thing I noticed  Love it!



Misanthropic79 said:


> And Liara is modelled on the actress Jillian Murray, just add the blue (my fave colour) and the cute freckles across her nose and cheekbones and some tentacles on her head and you'll see Liara. I like blue people when they look like Jillian!


I personally prefer green babes. Or maybe red. Anything but blue! :b



erasercrumbs said:


> Tali: The most emotionally-gratifying romance, at least for me. Tali stumbles in her attempts to express her feelings, and I can relate with that. A rather emotional side mission you share with Tali made me feel much closer to her than the other crewmates, so the relationship felt quite natural.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Garrus: A cute but emotionally-empty experience. Garrus seems confused throughout the ordeal. The relationship feels more comical than the others.


Pity, I was going to make him the romance choice for my Female Shepard.



IcoRules said:


> NIER
> 
> It's one of the most overlooked games this generation. The music is amazing, the gameplay is simple but varied and fun, the voice acting and dialogue are great, the story is very gripping and the characters are entertaining and interesting.
> 
> It takes place in a post apocalyptic future and you play a man trying to save his daughter.


When I connect to Live again, i'll see if there's a demo or anthing. Thanks!



Infexxion said:


> I love how this is turning into a Mass Effect thread, lol.


Hey it's a cool game! Except I sometimes don't get Bioware... Why fix things that aren't even broken? Like removing the inventory or crouching; wtf?


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Infexxion said:


> I love how this is turning into a Mass Effect thread, lol.


:lol Don't get us ME fanboys started hey? We'll never shut up!


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> I personally prefer green babes. Or maybe red. Anything but blue! :b
> 
> Pity, I was going to make him the romance choice for my Female Shepard.
> 
> Hey it's a cool game! Except I sometimes don't get Bioware... Why fix things that aren't even broken? Like removing the inventory or crouching; wtf?


Green? Blasphemer! Blue is the best colour in the world and Liara is perfect in every way. I resent your tone Sir!:b

Garrus is THA S**T too, a shame BioWare screwed it up.

I did warn you about the inventory. They freaked out over the reaction to the cumbersome inventory and removed it entirely for ME2. Game Informer has stated that it's coming back in some form for ME3. But if DA2 is anything to go by, they removed the ability to equip your party with armor so they still won't get it right for ME3. BioWare make odd choices sometimes I know.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> Green? Blasphemer! Blue is the best colour in the world and Liara is perfect in every way. I resent your tone Sir!:b
> 
> Garrus is THA S**T too, a shame BioWare screwed it up.
> 
> I did warn you about the inventory. They freaked out over the reaction to the cumbersome inventory and removed it entirely for ME2. Game Informer has stated that it's coming back in some form for ME3. But if DA2 is anything to go by, they removed the ability to equip your party with armor so they still won't get it right for ME3. BioWare make odd choices sometimes I know.


Liara has headtails, just like Twi'leks! I prefer hair. :teeth
Garrus is a cool character. Had him along most of ME1 along with Ashley.

Btw, what's your female Shepard's class? I'm thinking of a Vanguard or Adept, maybe Sentinel.

Yeah, though I have to admit that some of the armor in ME1 looked kind of bad. The way they handled it in 2, it does remove some RPG elements. DO you have to buy upgrades or can you buy them? Asking because I don't want to waste precious credits on things I maybe can't even use.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> Btw, what's your female Shepard's class? I'm thinking of a Vanguard or Adept, maybe Sentinel.
> 
> Yeah, though I have to admit that some of the armor in ME1 looked kind of bad. The way they handled it in 2, it does remove some RPG elements. DO you have to buy upgrades or can you buy them? Asking because I don't want to waste precious credits on things I maybe can't even use.


My Renegade female was Soldier, more fitting for a hard a** imo.
My Paragon was a Vanguard as I dislike not being able to use automatic/heavy weapons.

I chose Soldier 3 times altogether because of the assault rifle/heavy weapon/sniper rifle combo and tried Sentinel just for a change of pace. BioWare are making all classes capable of using all weapons in ME3 so I'll be more adventurous next time.

You find some upgrades out in the Galaxy others need to be purchased with credits and minerals. It's a pain mining for minerals but necessary to complete the final mission with 100 percent success. Fully upgrade the Normandy's shields and weapons and get MOST of the weapon/armor/biotic upgrades for Shepard and co and you should be right.

Oh and choose the right party members for the right jobs on the final mission too. I got it right the second time around.

Another BioWare screw up I know.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> My Renegade female was Soldier, more fitting for a hard a** imo.
> My Paragon was a Vanguard as I dislike not being able to use automatic/heavy weapons.
> 
> I chose Soldier 3 times altogether because of the assault rifle/heavy weapon/sniper rifle combo and tried Sentinel just for a change of pace. BioWare are making all classes capable of using all weapons in ME3 so I'll be more adventurous next time.
> ...


Soldier 3 times? You didn't feel the need to try a different class or anything? I know what you mean though. I played WoW, and had about 4 Warrior characters, and I usually play Warrior in other RPGs like Oblivion. Soldier is a comparable to it, in terms of hitting hard and high endurance. But stealth and sh*t is cool too. I thought there would be a 100% achiev in 1 too btw? Finished every assignment I could find but no achievement for completing it 100%.

I think the weapon restrictions should remain. Adds more variety and tactical decision to the classes. I mean, a stealther carrying a rocket launcher just feels off to me.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> Soldier 3 times? You didn't feel the need to try a different class or anything? I know what you mean though. I played WoW, and had about 4 Warrior characters, and I usually play Warrior in other RPGs like Oblivion. Soldier is a comparable to it, in terms of hitting hard and high endurance. But stealth and sh*t is cool too. I thought there would be a 100% achiev in 1 too btw? Finished every assignment I could find but no achievement for completing it 100%.
> 
> I think the weapon restrictions should remain. Adds more variety and tactical decision to the classes. I mean, a stealther carrying a rocket launcher just feels off to me.


You'll probably get a 100% achievement for ME1 by playing ALL classes, romancing ALL characters, finding ALL minerals etc etc. I never got it either.

For Fallout and Oblivion I really enjoyed mixing things up and trying different builds but like your WoW playthroughs I just prefered being an all-rounder in ME and the other party members are useless with boss type enemies like the Thresher Maw or Heavy Mechs whereas Shep with the Particle Beam makes them easy pickings.

As far as stealth goes I hear you but say in a game like Fallout, I commit to the stealth mentality (with a stealthy character build) and eventually use only those weapons that a stealth killer would use. Picking Deathclaws off from above in Quarry Junction while they ran around like clueless idiots with the Gobi Campaign Rifle was thrilling! 

But ME doesn't really have a proper stealth mode so I'm not as concerned about class choice.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> As far as stealth goes I hear you but say in a game like Fallout, I commit to the stealth mentality (with a stealthy character build) and eventually use only those weapons that a stealth killer would use. Picking Deathclaws off from above in Quarry Junction while they ran around like clueless idiots with the Gobi Campaign Rifle was thrilling!
> 
> But ME doesn't really have a proper stealth mode so I'm not as concerned about class choice.


It sucks. It would be a great game for stealth mode. Maybe they should have done it like in KotOR. When you go in stealth, you go in solo mode, or, if you have other stealthers, they can tag along. It would make for a Splinter Cell-ish gameplay, which would be awesome.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Hunter/ Witcher 2 look decent, theres a dungeon siege 3 demo out aswell its similar to dragon age but more focused toward consoles. I wouldnt buy it since both characters storys are basically the same but slightly edited for the female/male chats. If you have ps3 try folklore ive not got it yet but the demos quite good, only downloaded it since a freind offered to sell me it for 3 quid but its surprisingly good.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Could try devil may cry 4 aswell its under £10 and its a decent game not a rpg but still its worth getting especially since its cheap.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Hunter/ Witcher 2 look decent, theres a dungeon siege 3 demo out aswell its similar to dragon age but more focused toward consoles. I wouldnt buy it since both characters storys are basically the same but slightly edited for the female/male chats. If you have ps3 try folklore ive not got it yet but the demos quite good, only downloaded it since a freind offered to sell me it for 3 quid but its surprisingly good.


Yeah i've read reviews of Dungeon Siege 3, but mostly bad. They say it's short and lineair. Which is a shame, since I really enjoyed DS2 + Broken World. Witcher is on my list of "to try"games.


----------

